# Nick's first attempt to create a DIY CO2 generator



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I read the post on the co2 homemade generator. So i went and got a 2 litre bottle. Drilled a hole in the cap to fit the tube ( well, almost ). Here are the first pic's of the process. again, this is my first attempt so it will be sketchy!

Regular 2 Litre Bottle:









Here is the tube being super-glued to the drilled hole on the cap. I tried silicone but I had a drill bit between to small and to big for the tube so I had to use the little bigger one. So i couldnt hold the tube in one spot over night. Sooo I just superglued it and there it sits drying in the garage ATM. Here's the pic during the process.










Again, this may not work for me the first time. I'm going to see what I can do on my first attempt. Tomorrow night I will go and officialy seal it with silicone and than let that dry. Than I will work on the recipe and adding the yeast, sugar, and water. Hope it works! 

Nick


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Okay so just got home from school and siliconed/sealed the tubing on the cap the best I could right away. I'm going to a school club/young life thingy right now so I dont have time to mix the recipe which i was going to do tonight. I will keep updated.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

flattrack23 said:


> Okay so just got home from school and siliconed/sealed the tubing on the cap the best I could right away. I'm going to a school club/young life thingy right now so I dont have time to mix the recipe which i was going to do tonight. I will keep updated.


Do post pics of you siliconing the tube.:wink2: Otherwise this manual setup won't be complete and that includes the person who created the DIY CO2.:devil:


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Ouch Sorry blue i already used it and everything. I didnt know that I was going to be actually demonstrating step by step I was just sort of showing ug uys a little on the way....


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

flattrack23 said:


> Ouch Sorry blue i already used it and everything. I didnt know that I was going to be actually demonstrating step by step I was just sort of showing ug uys a little on the way....


Oh, that's ok. Wish you could have made the step-by-step though as no one has done a step-by-step manual on DIY CO2 yet here.:mrgreen:
Maybe next time if you do try to create another one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

I'M SURE I WILL BE CREATING ANOTHER ONE. As this one is really sketchy and I hope it works. I think I'm going to mix up the recipe right now and see what other stuff I have to do 

Nick


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Alright. I have mixed up the ingredients to hopefully make the CO2. 
1 cup of sugar
1 tsp yeast and baking powder on top of the sugar
about 1 liter of warm water in the bottle ( left about 4 inches of room for CO2 to be created )
And shook it up a little bit and..

This is where I have it positioned.









And here is where the tube is positioned in the tank.









Hmmm I hope this works. 

And if I'm correct if there is CO2 being made there will be bubbles that come out of the tubing in the tank. Correct?

nick


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

I think I've done it!

I woke up this morning and i saw bubbles come out of the tube in the tank!!!!!! I'm assuming its CO2! 

But it would bubble and than go to the top and leave the tank. I didnt have time to fool with it this morning but I have to put it somewhere nearer the filter or something.

Do I open the lid up where i can take out the carbon filters andjust put it in there where the water goes threw the filter and than put the lid on as much as it will go? Or figure out a way for it to suck up the intake for the water, go through the filters and out into the tank...But I'm just glad It's bubbling. 

nick


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Feels like I'm talking to myself here.......


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry Nick, not sure how I didn't notice the post but I replied to your PM, here is what I said:

This is a hang on back filter then? I have a canister filter and i cut a small whole in the bottome of the intake strainer thing and stuck the tube from the CO2 into that so the CO2 would go right up the intake. I think you should probably start with the same, and you can get a test kit to monitor the CO2 level in the tank so if you see that it is higher than it was before then it is working. Another thing you can do is place a plastic cup of some sort upside down in the water and anchor it in place somehow, let the CO2 bubble up into that cup and make sure that water can pass thru and into the cup. One more thing you can do is hook up the CO2 like to an airstone. Just experiment to see what works best for your setup. Good luck!


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Lol just PM'd you but this is my final result of where i put the tubing.


----------

